# Hottest thing anyone has ever said to you...



## CourtneyB

This would probably be aimed more towards people who have been in a relationships or have had sex or intimate contact with someone. And try to be "creative" in your wording if necessary as to not get banned!
(hopefully this is the right section.







)

I'll go first since this is my thread:
Him: Thinking about you getting off is so hot.
Me: Oh really?
Him: Yes.
Me: ...Why is that?
Him: It's just thinking about you in ecstasy... Moving your hips... Wanting those hands to be mine.

*in my head*:dead


----------



## squidlette

"I like the way you look in jeans and a t-shirt the best."

<3


----------



## BobtheBest

My first GF's opinion of me: "You look like the kind of guy that would be in porn movies." :eek


----------



## ohgodits2014

"I work at a Mexican restaurant and I can get you all the enchiladas that you want for free."


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

"I want to pluck out your eyes and wear them like jewels." probably takes the crown.


----------



## EuphoriaMourning

I had someone tell me "I wanna drink cocoa out of your belly button" .. Lol..


----------



## Evo

"I want to strip you, throw you in bed and do things to you. I want to run my hands all over your body. I want to make love till we're both exhausted."


----------



## estse

"Scuze me while I kiss this guy!" I did have a front row seat.


----------



## squidlette

Mercurochrome said:


> "Scuze me while I kiss this guy!" I did have a front row seat.


I suddenly have a desire to listen to Jimi Hendrix. Thanks.


----------



## estse

squidlette said:


> I suddenly have a desire to listen to Jimi Hendrix. Thanks.


Hmmm...that's where the line came from. It isn't surprising to me, since my mom is a big fan and often quotes him during her make-out sessions. That guy got quite the tongue lashing, oh he did. My mom!


----------



## squidlette

Mercurochrome said:


> Hmmm...that's where the line came from. It isn't surprising to me, since my mom is a big fan and often quotes him during her make-out sessions. That guy got quite the tongue lashing, oh he did. My mom!


It's from Purple Haze - the lyric is actually, "Excuse me while I kiss the sky" but people mishear it as "kiss this guy" all the time. (It's called a mondegreen when people do that) I think there was actually a book full of hilariously misheard lyrics that I saw that in.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

"It's $150 for an hour".


----------



## SupaDupaFly

"Move over"


----------



## Toppington

ThrashtilDeath said:


> "It's $150 for an hour".


:clap

Thanks. I think I needed a laugh like that right now. Too good!


----------



## VanDamMan

hi


----------



## Insanityonthego

It's dirty lol


----------



## Gryffindor85

"I've never seen anyone shoot that much ***, that's a talent."

Also, "You have an amazing ****."

Heard phrases similar to that multiple times. It's possible the *** could mean pool or something.


----------



## 50piecesteve

come stretch me out


----------



## rdrr

Your hair is on fire.


----------



## estse

Insanityonthego said:


> It's dirty lol


That's what she said.

...

...Oh, you just did. Right.


----------



## coeur_brise

"Uh huh huh huh huh... hey baby."


----------



## mike285

Evo said:


> "I want to strip you, throw you in bed and do things to you. I want to run my hands all over your body. I want to make love till we're both exhausted."


Didn't you make a thread like a week ago saying you've never had a conversation with a girl? It sounds like a lot has changed since then...nice haha


----------



## JustThisGuy

sanria22 said:


> "Uh huh huh huh huh... hey baby."


Uh huh huh huh huh huh... hey baby.

...do I win now? 

By the way, this thread is asking to get locked. :boogie


----------



## coeur_brise

^^Now you must follow it up with "Come to Butthead" lol.

Dirtiest thing for real, though? Hm.. I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## NatureFellow

dear oh dear some of those lines are EUUGGHHHHHH
awkward. :um


----------



## Subwolf

Nothing.


----------



## Watercoulour

" You're beautiful with only a shirt and underwear on. Even more without the second part."

I read this somewhere, but I think i'm too young to get steamy messages


----------



## MetalRacer

Do you have a Facebook?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

They aren't very clever or original.

'Your *insert body part* is amazing! I could *insert sexual act* you for hours'
or my personal favourite 'I want to * you so hard' :roll

Can't think of a time I haven't cringed at these lines.


----------



## Hadron92

'you're on fire'.


----------



## AussiePea

We would need a rating greater than R18+ for mine xD.


----------



## Ckg2011

You are cute.


----------



## CourtneyB

Ospi said:


> We would need a rating greater than R18+ for mine xD.


I might start this thread in 18+ as well :evil

As you guys may have noticed from other posts, it doesn't need to involve an actual sex act. It can also be something extremely sweet or romantic.


----------



## Ashley1990

This is the most shocking thing my ex said to me.....


we were on phone n I said that I love him..he listened..i said it again..he said what did happen to u today?? I said I just want to tell u that I love u...


he then laughed n said – I really want u with me here...or I will come there n hug u tight.....n make love....


----------



## rymo

CourtneyB:1059867585 said:


> Ospi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would need a rating greater than R18+ for mine xD.
> 
> 
> 
> I might start this thread in 18+ as well :evil
> 
> As you guys may have noticed from other posts, it doesn't need to involve an actual sex act. It can also be something extremely sweet or romantic.
Click to expand...

First person to post something _romaaantic_ should and will be stoned to death.

Anyways...with my ex it was usually me doing all the sexy talk outside of actual sex, but what she would do afterwards when I had her all revved up was spectacular. During sex, however, she would be a little more vocal. It was like she was bashful in real life but turn on that switch and it's all over. She would say typical things like "harder!" and all that, but once or twice she called me daddy, and for some twisted reason that really got me going: "give it to me, daddy!" Don't mind if I do.


----------



## rymo

Ashley1990:1059867602 said:


> This is the most shocking thing my ex said to me.....
> 
> we were on phone n I said that I love him..he listened..i said it again..he said what did happen to u today?? I said I just want to tell u that I love u...
> 
> he then laughed n said - I really want u with me here...or I will come there n hug u tight.....n make love....


It was shocking because he completely omitted saying he loved you, correct?


----------



## Ashley1990

rymo said:


> It was shocking because he completely omitted saying he loved you, correct?


Aaah gosh..:mum..i think my post was very clear abt it...i said it was shocking coz he wanted to drag me in his bed not coz he didnt love me....its him who loved me more....

Come out of ur theories rymo...life is real.:um

U plung onto conclusions so fast:b

Naah dear I was shocked coz I never spoke abt bed things with anybody:teeth

N he said -what has happened to me coz it was the first time I told him 'I love u' with so much love n affection...


----------



## rymo

Ashley1990:1059867632 said:


> rymo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was shocking because he completely omitted saying he loved you, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah gosh..:mum..i think my post was very clear abt it...i said it was shocking coz he wanted to drag me in his bed not coz he didnt love me....its him who loved me more....
> 
> Come out of ur theories rymo...life is real.:um
> 
> U plung onto conclusions so fast:b
> 
> Naah dear I was shocked coz I never spoke abt bed things with anybody:teeth
> 
> N he said -what has happened to me coz it was the first time I told him 'I love u' with so much love n affection...
Click to expand...

All I know is, I "plung" to that conclusion because if I said I loved you to someone and they didn't say it back I would be less than thrilled.


----------



## Ashley1990

rymo said:


> All I know is, I "plung" to that conclusion because if I said I loved you to someone and they didn't say it back *I would be less than thrilled.*


Hehe..it was me who never replied him back...n he was shocked when I told him thrice at a time on my own...

Thats too wrong..coz I was too shy to tell him that I loved him......its not coz I didnt love him at all..:roll

its not always whats obvious:yes..there is a sun in every dawn...:teeth


----------



## Luka92

''You're cute.''


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm not sure...nothing really stands out. The hottest thing someone has ever said to me would be far from SAS-appropriate though. :b


----------



## CourtneyB

rymo said:


> *First person to post something romaaantic should and will be stoned to death.*
> 
> Anyways...with my ex it was usually me doing all the sexy talk outside of actual sex, but what she would do afterwards when I had her all revved up was spectacular. During sex, however, she would be a little more vocal. It was like she was bashful in real life but turn on that switch and it's all over. She would say typical things like "harder!" and all that, but once or twice she called me daddy, and for some twisted reason that really got me going: "give it to me, daddy!" Don't mind if I do.


A different guy once told me, "Wow, you're amazingly beautiful."
BAM.
Take your best shot, babe! This is *my* thread, don't you forget it


----------



## BKrakow

"do you like men with huge, giant nipples?"


----------



## Don Gio

The hottest thing a girl once said was that i looked like urkel,although i was very flattered by the complement,i still backhanded her....


----------



## sean88

ThrashtilDeath said:


> "It's $150 for an hour".


rofl!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

"These pretzels are making me thirsty"


----------



## UgShy

I'll get banned lol. Please do start it in the 18+


----------



## Music Man

> Hottest thing anyone has ever said to you...


Not really someone, more something (back of my soldering iron package) - "Caution product get very hot".

ooh tell me more........


----------



## Meatloaf

"Are you serious... Date you?.... Are you joking?... Haha... Who would date you..." 

About as close as I've got


----------



## Syndacus

"The man has a devil of a mouth....."


----------



## Roscoe

I would be perma banned if I posted it


----------



## Freiheit

My friend once said that I'm "just so hot" and quite bit of other things, which were not appropriate so I can't put it on here.


----------



## Mahglazzies

Didn't take much. Just gave me this incredibly enticing look and a simple "**** me."

It was the look that did it. Man, the look... I miss it.


----------



## factmonger

"Hi"


----------



## AllToAll

I had a guy tell me once that he wanted to pull my hair while he kissed my neck. I found it both hot and weird because I didn't know him, but I liked the idea. Then again I had about five beers and three shots in me, so that might have played a part in why I enjoyed it... :um



ThrashtilDeath said:


> "It's $150 for an hour".


:lol


----------



## KiwiGirl

I can't say too much in this thread as I don't want to get band but I've been told many times that I have amazing eyes and I sure know how to please a man in the bedroom. 

I've also been told I was the perfect woman by my last partner. That made me feel good.


----------



## Don Gio

KiwiGirl said:


> I can't say too much in this thread as I don't want to get band but I've been told many times that I have amazing eyes and I sure know how to please a man in the bedroom.
> 
> I've also been told I was the perfect woman by my last partner. That made me feel good.


I'm sure he meant perfect women in the kitchen,lol


----------



## heyJude

Yeah, I can't say it on here. I'll get banned for sure!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Ohhh its too dirty to post


----------



## meganmila

^ Yeah right lol


----------



## CowboyBebop

"If you ever cheat on me..."
*Stands in front of me*
*puts knife into wall*
*Maniacal laughter*


----------



## komorikun

I kissed a guy once without talking to him first. That was pretty hot.


----------



## kiirby

"I'd let you do whatever you want to me".

Something about those words makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up.


----------



## ChangeInProgress

It can't be repeated here. I would have to censor it.


----------



## MushroomGeek

"I wanna **** your brains out"


----------



## quietmusicman

that plate has been in the oven for 6 hours, its going to be hot


----------



## Stilla

Hmmmmmm... :b can't write it.


----------



## penguin runner

Stilla said:


> Hmmmmmm... :b can't write it.


I must know what it was now!!


----------



## DreamAway

Not repeatable... too hot and dirty :love2


----------



## Tyler Bro

This girl I was going out with once said "I let boys do whatever they want to me, go ahead". 

   *devlish thinking* h3h3h3h3h3h3


----------



## millenniumman75

"Wanna see some firecrackers? They go BOOM!" :um


----------



## Tyler Bro

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/sa-ruining-my-life-178660/#post1059883120

lol


----------



## Xtraneous

Nice shoes.


----------



## MindOverMood

Your fly is open.


----------



## Khantko

"i want to carry your baby in me"


----------



## Cheesecake

"Do you have a pencil I can borrow?"


----------



## Koloz

"This one kid is so cute omg" 

I overheard the girl who liked me say that.


----------



## SweetNSour82

Way too dirty for this site!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

It began with a seductive whisper in my left ear: "what I'm about to tell you is wayyy too hot n' dirty for that SAS site, so don't you even think about posting it, mister!...Eva!"

What was to follow will remain undisclosed.


----------



## huh

SweetNSour82 said:


> Way too dirty for this site!


That's ok, you can PM it to me :teeth


----------



## Toppington

quietmusicman said:


> that plate has been in the oven for 6 hours, its going to be hot


2gud.

---

Pretty normal stuff. I can't ask for much considering how bad I am at it myself though. Only really actually gotten truly flirty with a few people though lol.



MushroomGeek said:


> "I wanna **** your brains out"


Basically stuff like this.


----------



## To22

I don't remember verbatim but she said something naughty =/ like she was going to spank me or something lol idk or she was being kinda bad and that's hot sometimes.

:twisted being a little naughty devil lol


----------



## lanzman

Still waiting to hear it....


----------



## Evo

Hey you young sexy thang.


----------



## MM Gloria

BobtheSaint said:


> My first GF's opinion of me: "You look like the kind of guy that would be in porn movies." :eek


Haha, wow....that's a big compliment.


----------



## MM Gloria

lanzman said:


> Still waiting to hear it....


I'm with you there.....


----------



## CWe

get in the ground now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alternate

I once had a chick in a pub walk up behind me, put her hand between my legs and grab my groin, I turned around in shock and she looked me in the eyes and said "Are you into group sex?"

I was shocked and stunned all at once... I said no! She dissapeared. She looked like an oompa loompa but without the orange, she had a shaved head. Back then (it was 1996) I was pretty fussy, these days now I'm older and wiser I'd jump at any opportunity! hahahaha


----------



## BobbyByThePound

I wanna post it but I think I'd get banned.


----------



## Elad

Its pretty tame but the first time I heard "I want you to threeletterword inside me" pretty much the best thing I had ever heard in my life. 

There are other things but its hard to talk about it without a bit of detail, but one is along the lines of hand down her jeans, "your so ...", "because thats how you always make me". All in a low seductive tone looking at me. I think it was more the tension of both being on my bed and knowing we shouldn't do what we were about to. 

Hopefully thats not too bad for the forum.. dont ban just remove.


----------



## trendyfool

basically just "how are you so good at this??" haha.


----------



## Raulz0r

"You are getting me really turned on, please stop for a second." 

This was during a kissing passionately over the neck thing.


----------



## Elad

Bored, bump.


----------



## Blix

"I can't resist myself around you" 
..god, how I miss sex


----------



## Nessy

My ex-gf (first girl I had sex with): I want you inside me. 

Might not sound like much but as a virgin hearing that coming out of the mouth of a beautiful woman it was just awesome.


----------



## MoniqueS

Haha I might be willing to share a lot but I don't know about this. Its not really my words to share. It is in regards to my chest but that is all I'm saying. But truthfully, and I'm such a girl for saying this, but the hottest thing to me is when they actually say genuine reasons why they like me.


----------



## Gusthebus

(last ex) "I love your tongue I wish I had it in me more often"

little did I know she would bat for the other team.. eh least I know I am good at something


----------



## Tokztero

A neighbor called me "sexy".


----------



## crimeclub

"Get away from my window, who are you!?"


----------



## probably offline

Back story: This was a guy who I was very attracted to, and there was already a tense chemistry between us. We used to flirt at a bar we both went to at the time(separately), and I had spent the night at his place once before(no sex, I don't do one night stands).

He came up to me at the bar, put his hand around my waist, and whispered "I want my head between your thighs"(in Swedish).

If it was some random guy who said that, it would've been off-putting. But as things were between us; it literally made my knees weak.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

probably offline said:


> Back story: This was a guy who I was very attracted to, and there was already a tense chemistry between us. We used to flirt at a bar, we both went to at the time(separately), and I had spent the night at his place once before(no sex, I don't do one night stands).
> 
> He came up to me at the bar, put his hand around my waist, and whispered "I want my head between your thighs"(in Swedish).
> 
> If it was some random guy who said that, it would've been off-putting. But as things were between us; it literally made my knees weak.


And then what happened? opcorn

(sorry :hide)


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> "Get away from my window, who are you!?"


:lol


----------



## probably offline

TicklemeRingo said:


> And then what happened? opcorn
> 
> (sorry :hide)


I don't remember. I might have spent the night at his place again(I did that twice). But we never had sex(just intense making out/dry humping). I told him that it wouldn't happen _before_ going there. Apart from me not being keen on one nighters, I knew that he was a player(singer in a band etc). I didn't want to become one of his trophys ;3


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Fair enough. Nothing wrong with that.



*Note to self: Become a singer in a band.


----------



## TenYears

I want to take your clothes off with my teeth. And spank you. And make love to you until you're so sore you can't move.

By my ex-wife. Yeah, it would have to be an ex.


----------



## ravens

Well it was probably a joke since I never knew who sent it. It was a pretty explicit letter and said something about oral sex and a threesome. :lol


----------



## andy1984

i don't remember my exes saying anything hot


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm usually the one saying the hot things. But the way she says "come in me baby" gets me so hot.


----------



## pete24

Theres been a few

1 of the ex's: "*sigh's*... you are just so hot"

Random girl in club who approached me: "I just have to say you are so attractive"
Me: "I'm not, but thanks"
Her: "Yes you are, and there's loads of women here looking at you who are thinking the same"

Another random girl in a club who came up to me and started rubbing the back of my hair and said "So sexy".

ahhhhh, those were the days


----------



## Enoxyla

"you're so sexy" 

"you have a great body"

"you have a great butt"

lol

idr


----------



## Rachlou

I wanna do real bad things with you


----------



## Kalliber

I'll get banned but
" mmmm bby" xD


----------



## Mersault

Well, some days ago a girl i barely knew called me "mad boy". The other girl in that place started laughing and asked me if i had been ever told that before.
I replied "not by a human".


----------



## Alas Babylon

A girl once told me she enjoyed listening to my (not intentionally sexy) podcasts while masturbating. I think I was happy for a solid month after that.


----------



## veron

"I want you."


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

"You're hot"

Pretty average to me.


----------



## Mousey9

A girl asked me if I had an email and I said, "yeah, hotmail." She quickly replied in a soft low voice, "you're hot." And as the punk *** busta that I am, I pretended to not hear it.


----------



## mdiada

"I'd tear that *** apart."


----------



## ineverwipe

Idk I guess it was when I was skinnier and my gf at the time said my hip bones were very sexy


----------



## riderless

I love the way those rolls of lard just bouncy, bouncy!


----------



## Glass Child

"I like cats."


----------



## Rashomon89

Hmm one girl wrote me in SMS: "When I am close to you I blush, I start to sweat, my heart starts racing very fast" something like that .

and another one from same girl (sms freak): "How would you put tanning oil on me if your hands were tied up?" 

She was good at SMS but otherwise pretty much crazy.


----------



## rymo

"**** me, daddy."


----------



## equiiaddict

"I don't understand how I even got a girl as sexy as you."
"I want/need you."
"You're gorgeous/beautiful."
"You're a natural beauty. It's like you don't even try."

Honestly I feel kinda awkward sharing this, lol.


----------



## Loveless

I've never had any girl I wanted say anything hot to me lol.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

My ex-gf said "I want to have sex with you on the popcorn machine at work".


----------



## jc90

Lacking Serotonin said:


> My ex-gf said "I want to have sex with you on the popcorn machine at work".


I'm dead:rofl

To respond to the OP, I've been compared to attractive celebrities on occasion which is a huge compliment. Besides that... nothing else really.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*makes temperature based joke* forever alone


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Persephone The Dread said:


> *makes temperature based joke* forever alone


Forever alone or you'll find someone with likeminded humour lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I'm not telling..... 

It's a fun thread to read though.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm not telling.....
> 
> It's a fun thread to read though.


What a tease. What a tease.

It wasn't 'It's getting too hot in hear can you turn on the air conditioner?'


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

TheDarkGuardian said:


> What a tease. What a tease.
> 
> It wasn't 'It's getting too hot in hear can you turn on the air conditioner?'


:b Where I live, no one has air-con- it would be madness!!


----------



## flarf

"These chicken nuggets are making me sweaty"


----------



## Mochyn

"I want you"

I don't even care in what way, to me it's the hottest thing just to be wanted by someone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Forever alone or you'll find someone with likeminded humour lol


I'm leaning towards forever alone at the moment.


----------



## Alas Babylon

flarf said:


> "These chicken nuggets are making me sweaty"


Those are some hot chicken nuggets they're handling there.


----------



## Stilla

"You naked. Laying on me. With your boobs being all booby. Would be nice."


----------



## rymo

"Have we ever tried anal?"


----------



## gunner21

"Are you seriously masturbating on the street? Get away from me creep!"


----------



## Noca

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> My opinion of hot lines changes all the time.
> One day I'll think "I want to push you on the ground and ***** you over and over again until you cry" or some cliche like "I'll get in your head own every inch of you before I even make you orgasm" is hot, and the next I'm like "Eh, kinda rapey, dude. No thanks" or "haha ok, that's nice." I think the hottest thing is not what people say but _how_ they say it.


Or in the case of what your post, it matters more WHO is saying it. Your first line spoken by a guy you dont find attractive would result in you calling him a creep and the same line spoken by a guy you were attracted to you would find hot. You also have to be in the mood.

This thread should be in the 18+ anyway


----------



## caelle

"You are my Goddess and I am your slave"

That's after sending him a sexy picture. 

It's not the hottest thing I guess, but who talks like that? Lol. It was flattering. I think flattery turns me on more than sex talk anyways.


----------



## MrQuiet76

"the core temperature of the sun is 15 million degrees Celsius"


----------



## AceEmoKid

My friend mentioned masturbating to a picture of me. Or maybe I am imagining he said that.


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

"I want you to finger me."


----------



## blue2

...a really drunk guy once ran up to me an kissed me an said he loved me.......was a little weird...


----------



## Miss Awesome

"We're gonna get married."


----------



## pazuzuinxs

" I think I might actually love you". 
All the sex usually happens without things said before, at least with me. So nothing there.


----------



## jsmith92

I was walking home from school earlier this year and these girls said I had a cute butt


----------



## The Patriot

Wouldn't you like to know wink. Nothing I can put down here way too racy but my ex use to whisper in my ear when we showered together that my you know what made her legs tingle and that I made her horny etc.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

dayummmm girl you fine


----------



## apx24

A girl once told me to move out of her way. That was kinda hot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There have been some hot things said to me via text flirting on occasion but I'm constantly erasing my text history so I can't look them up nor can I really recall them at the moment as the last time was months ago(last Oct. or Nov. or something).

In person "it's so big..." comes to mind. I've always thought I was average down there & the way she said it with a tinge of surprise in her voice...


----------



## jsmith92

One time this girl texted me that I was "beautiful inside and out"


----------



## Tokztero

The other day this hot co-worker asked me if I was her secret admirer.

I said yes (lie) then she gave me a hug.


----------



## StrangePeaches

'it tastes like a snowy meadow"


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

"Stop, I'm getting too turned on."


----------



## Sacrieur

"Here's a can of freshly opened tuna."


----------



## Pompeii

"Bacon"


----------



## jsmith92

A girl said "hello" to me once


----------



## 000XXX000

"nice shoes, wanna f***?" 

I lost it.


----------



## mezzoforte

Words that get me wet and ready:

"Let's go to McDonald's"

"Let's get cheese fries"

"Let's get Chinese"

:yes


----------



## Sourdog

Franks red hot sauce, i put that s*** on everything!!!


----------



## Raeden

Meow~


----------



## Half The Man I Used To Be

mezzoforte said:


> Words that get me wet and ready:
> 
> "Let's go to McDonald's"
> 
> "Let's get cheese fries"
> 
> "Let's get Chinese"
> 
> :yes


+10

:clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## extremly

"Dude your hair is literally on fire."


----------



## nullptr

Code:


bool isHot()
{
 for(;;)
    {
        return true;
    }
}

infinite loops are always hawt.



Raeden said:


> Meow~


Meow~.


----------



## cosmicslop

Sourdog said:


> Franks red hot sauce, i put that s*** on everything!!!


Sriracha, tho.


----------



## 000XXX000

background: denied going all the way with a chick back during my second summer of college, and finally decide it is time. we are laying in bed, and between the two of us, I am only wearing my boxers.

her: "so what is stopping us now from having sex?"

me: "my boxers..."

her: "let me help you with that"

more the circumstances rather than the words, but that is probably the hottest memory that comes to mind.


----------



## Yer Blues

Ah crap, somebody said that already. 

Uh, your hat is hot.


----------



## ByStorm

I am jealous of some these experiences.


----------



## meepie

He said, "Shhh..."


----------



## beothuck1

You look the best with no makeup. That isn't the hottest though - cannot post it.


----------

